
A peek at Extra Extra, an internal 37signals app - danw
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1476-ui-design-a-peek-at-extra-extra-an-internal-37signals-app
======
replicatorblog
Just out of curiosity, why do you use 37 Signal products? I think their
"Getting Real" manifesto is solid, but don't understand why people pay a
monthly subscription when there are better and free options available e.g.
Google Docs. Is it just the skinabilty so it looks like you have your own site
or is there something I'm missing?

~~~
derefr
If by "better" you mean "more featureful", then you don't have the right
definition of "better."

~~~
llimllib
Their marketing is brilliant.

